# Heidi Klums «GNTM»-Villa abgefackelt!



## AMUN (19 Feb. 2011)

Gestern Nacht ist die Luxus-Villa von Heidi Klums kommenden Topmodel-Kandidatinnen abgebrannt. An einen Einzug der Mädchen ist nicht zu denken.

In der Nacht auf heute hat es in den Hollywood Hills gebrannt. Ort des Feuers: die Mega-Villa der «Germany‘s next Topmodel»-Kandidatinnen. Bis in den frühen Morgen waren die Einsatzkräfte damit beschäftigt, das Feuer auf dem 12‘100-Quadratmeter-Anwesen unter Kontrolle zu bringen.

Glück im Unglück: Die Kandidatinnen waren noch nicht im Haus, sollten erst nächste Woche einziehen. Daran ist aber nicht mehr zu denken. «Pro Sieben»-Sprecher Christof Körfer sagte gegenüber «Bild»: «Aktuell suchen wir nach einer neuen Villa für die Topmodel-Kandidatinnen. Es kommt aber zu keinen Verzögerungen bei den Dreharbeiten. ‹Germany‘s next Topmodel› startet wie geplant am 3. März.»

Über die Brandursache wird noch spekuliert. Ist es, weil bei der Fertigstellung der Mega-Villa gepfuscht wurde? Nachbarn äusserten sich im US-Fernsehen, dass ihnen äussert merkwürdig vorgekommen sei, wie schnell das Anwesen fertig gebaut war. Jetzt werden Vermutungen laut, Vorschriften seien nicht eingehalten worden. 


**********************
Die dürfen gerne bei mir einziehen


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Feb. 2011)

*Die Mädels sind voll zu heiß , da musses es wohl brennen *


----------



## UHMS1234 (19 Feb. 2011)

Was die Welt bewegt


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2011)

Das war doch gar nicht Heidis Villa, sondern nur eine gemietete


----------



## syd67 (19 Feb. 2011)

sie koennen umbuchen und bei mir in cronulla einziehen


----------

